# Stillbirth & Neonatal Death Society (SANDS) Charity Auction - AngelWax Billet Wax



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

*Post has been authorised by WHIZZER*

I recently won this wax in a charity raffle ran by Shane of High Definition Detail in Barnsley.

This wax was donated to Shane of HDD by Angelwax to raise money for the Stillbirth and Neonatal Death Society who supported Shane and his partner who's son was sadly born sleeping earlier this year.

I would like to help raise more money for this extremely worthy cause and as such would like to auction off the wax donating 100% of the proceeds to the SANDS charity.

Angelwax High Ceramic Wax

A very special one off High Ceramic Content Wax made and donated by the guys at Angelwax.

This is a very high ceramic content wax in an extremely high quality billet tub, it really is special and would certainly take pride of place in a wax enthusiasts collection.

This billet tub filled with 200ml of the highest quality wax, it has a very high ceramic content and is very hydrophobic with an estimated durability of 9-12 months.

Worth in excess of £300

Please take a look, share, bid and hopefully raise a good sum for an extremely worthy cause.

*eBay Auction*


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Great thing to do, good on you i fancy that myself


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

A really nice gesture :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

A worthwhile cause :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Good on you mate :thumb:

Very generous and a worthwhile cause :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

The want is real with this one. Great cause and gesture.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

MEH4N said:


> The want is real with this one. Great cause and gesture.


Thank you, it seemed the right thing to do.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

End's tomorrow evening, just trying to draw a bit more attention. Thanks to all the bidders (if any of you are on here).


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

minimadmotorman said:


> End's tomorrow evening, just trying to draw a bit more attention. Thanks to all the bidders (if any of you are on here).


I think a few of us are


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Have a free bump up - with 24 hrs to go, currently @£245. :thumb:


----------

